# HD dropping prices on



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

The PC-892 and the Ridgid have dropped respectively to $129 and $159 at my local store,This may vary by area but my store mgr said it will be coming to most soon. The Ridgid is the kit w/plunge for $129. The PC is just the router.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't forget you can use the HF 20% off coupon at most Home Depots to drop these prices even lower


----------



## mcpheezy (Jan 13, 2011)

New to the forum and was just looking at getting the rigid router. What is the HF 20% coupon and where do I get it? Thanks


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

mcpheezy said:


> New to the forum and was just looking at getting the rigid router. What is the HF 20% coupon and where do I get it? Thanks


Thats a Harbor Freight coupon thats available online or in several magazines. Too be honest your usually better off with the ones from a magazine such as Wood or Woodcraft as they sell them in most Home Depots. Btw ,just saw the Ridgid has gone down to $99 and the PC to $129


----------



## mcpheezy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## rockrat46 (Sep 7, 2009)

*HD price drop*



Tommyt654 said:


> Thats a Harbor Freight coupon thats available online or in several magazines. Too be honest your usually better off with the ones from a magazine such as Wood or Woodcraft as they sell them in most Home Depots. Btw ,just saw the Ridgid has gone down to $99 and the PC to $129


My local HD had the Ridgid at $129 and the PC for $99.


----------



## mcpheezy (Jan 13, 2011)

i just ran into my local HD and saw that they are down to just the floor models of these. Anybody had any experience dealing with getting the floor models?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup,Got the PC 890 for $53. Theres a reciept scan and photo somewhere on here that I had posted and got the Ridgid for $72 as I recall but lost my receipt.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/26225-stealth-gloat-better-deal.html


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll have to see if they've done the same this side of the border. Ta!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I got my porter cable 892 for $79.00 at Home Depot here in Baton Rouge area as it was the last one in the store and the Ridgid combos have been gone for about 2-3 weeks now and I am wonderin if they will get any more or quit habnding all together ????


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

The Warthog said:


> I'll have to see if they've done the same this side of the border. Ta!


They haven't. :sad:


----------



## ChitHappens (Jun 6, 2010)

Not in the TwinCities - same ol-same ol prices. I was hoping lol


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Same down south here in the swamp! Picked one up (Ridgid) week before last at HD for 129.. They still have a few that I saw this week.*


----------



## Rooky (May 1, 2008)

Still regular full throated prices in the 2 stores around Minneapolis that I been in.
They had a 690 at $159 too - fixed base only. Ouch


----------

